# Canadian Forces School of Communications & Electronics



## ErorZ (10 Mar 2004)

Anyone have a web site and or pictures they can post of the Canadian Forces School of Communications & Electronics.

I know about  http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/commelec/school/cfsce_e.htm 

but there isn‘t any pictures of what it looks like, is this near or part of the RMC ?

Also as a SigOp... how is posting decided are you mixed up with other Bn or are you part of a Communication Bn ?  If its a Comm Bn, where are these located ?


----------



## willy (10 Mar 2004)

CFSCE is located on CFB Kingston.  It is not a part of RMC, although the two are close to one another, and share some facilities such as the field house, and some medical/dental resources.  I don‘t have any pictures of it, but it isn‘t particularly picturesque anyway.  It occupies several different buildings on base, all of which are on the Vimy side (base straddles the highway, and is divided into Vimy and MacNaughton sides).

Once you finish your QL3 course, you will be posted, in all probablility, to either Edmonton, Petawawa, or perhaps Kingston, or, if you are a francophone, Valcartier.  If Edmonton, Pet, or Valcartier, you will be posted to one of the Brigade groups.  Each Brigade group has a unit called a "Headquarters and Signals Squadron", which provides nearly all communications services to the Brigade while it is in the field.  Also, each unit within the Brigade has an integral Signals Troop/Platoon.  These sub units take care of sigs stuff for the unit they are attached to.  As a new guy, you‘ll probably be in HQ&Sigs more so than in the other units.

If you get posted to Kingston, then in all likelihood you‘ll be posted to the Canadian Forces Joint Signals Regiment.  That‘s a whole different ball of wax, and frankly, as a new guy, you probably won‘t get posted there.  Always a chance, but it doesn‘t seem to happen that often.  So the short answer to your question would be: get ready for Edmonton, Valcartier, or Pet.  That‘s all I have time for writing right now--I hope that helps you out a bit.  Feel free to ask for more info if you still have any questions.


----------



## ErorZ (10 Mar 2004)

Thats exactly what I was looking for Willy, thanks !


----------



## Tyrnagog (11 Mar 2004)

I have a question...

Once you have finished your QL3, do you get a say in where you get posted?  My wife and daughter are in Edmonton, where my wife is working in a decent job.  I would hate to have to up-root them to Pet... (that, and Edmonton Garrison is a 5 minute drive from my house)

Also, as a Sig Op, Willy, how often are you on tour? Where have you gone on tour, and what were some of the duties you performed?


----------



## ErorZ (11 Mar 2004)

Tyrnagog,
From what I‘ve read in other places and in the following Thread, SigOp are on tour very often, this trade is very in demand, its on of the reason you get accepted so quickly.

 http://army.ca/ubb/ultimatebb.php/topic/1/1383 

I‘ll let Willy or someone else give you the real answer though


----------



## willy (11 Mar 2004)

Tyrnagog:

1.  Yes, you do get some say in where you are posted.  The fact that you are married, with a daughter, and that your wife is employed should work in your favour in getting you your posting choice.  However, nothing is guaranteed, and be prepared to go where they tell you.

2.  Sig Ops can expect to be deployed more than almost any other trade in the military.  Once deployed, you will not be deployed again until you have spent a minimum of 365 days in Canada.  If and while you are posted to one of the brigades, you will probably go on tour less often than if you are with the JSR in Kingston.  You will still go more often than most other members of the military, but it‘s difficult to say how often.  I‘d advise you to expect at least one tour in your first 4 years in the military, but that‘s just my guesstimate.    

3.  As a sig op, there are all kinds of things that you may do overseas.  You could work in a comcen sending and receiving text messages.  You could work in an isolated mountaintop RRB site just sitting around and making sure that the equipment keeps working.  You could be a signals dispatch service driver, delivering sensitive messages in person.  You could be out on patrol with the troops, manning their radios for them.  All kinds of things, man.  It all depends on what tour, and what position you get put into.


----------



## Tyrnagog (11 Mar 2004)

Groovy....

Thanks for the info, ErorZ and WIlly...

now I hafta call my old recruiting center to see if my application file is still active...


----------



## casing (12 Mar 2004)

Ah, Tyrnagog... I remember you from before. You are actually applying for Sig O not Sig Op.  Sig O = officer, Sig Op = NCM.  I don‘t know if the above responses are still applicable in this case.  Make sure you say Sig O from now on to avoid confusion.


----------



## Tyrnagog (12 Mar 2004)

Wow... someone who remembers me?  Gosh... I scarcely remember myself...     SigO, hey?

Cool... I will make sure I remember that distinction...

On a side note, Casing... your "tag" says you are a former gunner... where were you posted while you were a gunner?


----------



## casing (12 Mar 2004)

Reserves, in Ottawa.  Click on my name and look at my profile for more info.  I‘m applying to re-enroll.  My third choice was Sig O.  I expect that is the one I‘ll end up getting, since there is the most demand for it right now of my three choices (AERE and CELE(Air) were the other two).  Plus my personal history makes me ideally suited for it (ie, education, specific work experience).


----------



## Tyrnagog (12 Mar 2004)

Cool... good luck.. 

Where are you in the process of enrolling?


----------



## casing (15 Mar 2004)

I completed the CFAT on March 2.  I have appointments for the interview and medical on March 29.  I then have to complete the PT.  I want to do that by mid-April in order to try and get in for the next board.  I‘m probably pushing it a bit for the PT now because I was originally not expecting to get this far in the process until much later this year.  I think I‘ll be fine for doing the test in 3 or 4 weeks if I work hard at it, though.


----------



## Tyrnagog (15 Mar 2004)

I am just about the same place you are.  I am still waiting to hear from CFRC to see if my application package is all up to date.  I am sure there will be somethings I need to update... but hopefully not too much.

If my CFAT and interview are still valid, then hopefully I can get PT done and over with.

But that is assuming a lot.  I am sure that the recruiting office will tell me different.  

They typically do...


----------



## casing (15 Mar 2004)

Your CFAT will still be valid. You‘ll have to do the interview again, though since it‘s been more than 6 months since your last one (right?).


----------



## Tyrnagog (15 Mar 2004)

Right...  same with the medical...  I‘d imagine.

sigh...  is there a link to the expiry date of these sorts of things?


----------

